# what are the favorite tool methods?



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

:blink: Is there many people using alpa-tech out there? I really like the way you can save time with the self adheasive mesh method. Ive been stuck on paper for taping though and still am. But this system rocks.


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

well, Better get to work or probably get teased if I type to many things eh. Hope you boys dont mind me bugin you I need somthing like this to learn from you older folk haha thanks guys.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mesh tape you need to use durabond for the first coat, so in a way, your wasting time mixing it up.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The system as far as coating flats & beads suck.... gets mud on fast but H.S job ,,,,angle head works good , pump is good for pumping text , knockdown and for pumping up the bazooka and boxes.... the outside corner applicator works ok if using to put mud on for paper faced tape..


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Imagine, 4 grand and they suck!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

When I die they can pry the bazooka without a hose out of my stiff decrepit, arthritic hands.
I give you credit for trying them Silver.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Back to the apla system i have to admit the pump works good for filling up the bazooka super fast and u don't have to bend over just count the pumps that go into it.... they do make different sizes i use the 15 gallon works good not mixing up so much so it wasn't a complete waste of $$$$


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont think so, I apply the mudd to the seams and of course have to wipe it down but this is better then going to the bucket. The main reason I bought this was cause I have alot of back problems and man this is easy in the corners. Also only had the system for about a year and still figuring some things out. Totaly agree with it sucking for coating cornerbead though. I found that mixing the mud real thick for butts and beveles works alot better on first coat. I still like my drywall master tools alot, and I didnt buy the bazooka with a hose still use me drywall master and wouldnt trade it for anything. also have a concord bazooka but its very tired.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the pump too fo filling my good old tape teck bazooka and boxes.After 3 years of fighting tangled hoses i went back to bazooka. the canon was o k if you pay attention,but if tou don,t you get too much mud on the wall and have to think too hard about the crown.


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> Mesh tape you need to use durabond for the first coat, so in a way, your wasting time mixing it up.


 I use all paper tape,but how much more time does it take to mix a pail of bond than mud.:jester:


----------



## alaska123 (Mar 10, 2009)

definitely hate the hoses they tangle fater then you can untangle them. But I never have tried the apla-tech bazooka looks hard to adjust the mudd to the proper amount.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

for taping i use the tape tech and Columbia tapers, only use tape tech boxes because got a deal on 3 sets about 8 yrs. ago and they don't break so i don't fix em,i also modified an older set of Columbia boxes that were collecting dust by drilling a 1" hole and getting an apla tec box handle to run through my cfs system, use only Columbia heads for corners again mostly with a apla tec corner handle with the cfs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

goldblatt boxes vs drywall master boxes ?????????????????


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I heard nothing but bad about goldblatt ..i like drywall master tools but I run tapetech powerassist boxes .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I heard nothing but bad about goldblatt ..i like drywall master tools but I run tapetech powerassist boxes .


thanks


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

The team at Drywall Master is absolutely top notch. Sunil is the contact guy and fully service driven. Johnny is their technical guy. Having worked with Robert and Stan Ames in the development of the first tools, you would be hard pressed to find a person with more thorough experience.


----------

